# Help starting bodybuilding



## Champ (Jul 8, 2003)

Hi, i was wondering if anyone could help me with some bodybuilding tips i.e. routines on how to build muscle mass, how and where would i fit in cardio work, also about supplements that could help me and what i should be eating?. im not new to the gym i have been doing weights for a few years now, i have got into this whole bodybuilding thing now and just looking for advice

cheers


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2003)

A good protien supplement and some creatine is certainly helping me....


----------



## Champ (Jul 8, 2003)

Yea i will probably start taking one of those, but when taking creatine whens the best time to take it when working out?

cheers


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

I take mine in my post workout shake with the protien...


----------



## CONDOR (Apr 9, 2003)

Take creatine with a simple carb drink anytime in the day, creatine is tored in muscle tissue so it doesn't matter when you take it but post workout is the norm as then the simple carb drink will ensure maximum uptake of creatine and taking it post workout will help to prevent you making you fat as the insulin spike and carbs will be used to replace lost glycogen rather than store the carbs.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi mate, welcome to UK-M 

Good advice from everybody above, the only thing I'd add is to ensure you are eating a combination of protein+carbs every 2-3 hours throughout the day.

I'd aim for 1.5g of protein per lb of bodyweight.


----------



## Champ (Jul 8, 2003)

Cheers guys and thanks for the advice i will be taking this up


----------



## Bengdogg (Apr 14, 2003)

Get a good toutine sorted too don't overtrain. A mistake so many make when new (Including me)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Agree, Creatine several times a day like 5-10 grams a day and 200 grams protein and dont over train. If you are spending a couple of hours a day at the gym you are overtraining. More is not better it is less.

I would not take more than a half hour per body part.

Each body part once a week only for size and strenght. Dont mess with the cable stuff as it is for shaping and defining. Stick to free weights keep your workouts to about 6-8 sets (work sets) not counting warm-ups. Basic exercises and lift heavy. When I do bench, I shoot for 1 solid workset to failure. This set is where my muscles are most warmed up but not pre-fetigued. This set is for the whole enchalada. This is where my strength from week to week goes up.


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

hey everyone, new to the forum,been going 2 the gym now for just under 2 months,and my routine is moday-legs,wednesday-chest,back and shoulders,friday-tri's and bi's.i also do abs each day.i've been trying to increase the amount of protein i eat,but there's not many high protein foods that i like,so i find myself eating a lot of the same stuff day after day ie. tuna 3 or 4 cands per day.can a few of u tell me what u eat on an average day to give me a very ideas.u say to only spend half an hour on each group,but does that mean to only spend half an hour on just legs,or does it mean half an hour on quads,then half hour on hamstring then calves?there r lots of different supplements around,which is the best, and which is the best value for money? thanx 4 your help


----------



## Bengdogg (Apr 14, 2003)

Im no expert but i would seperate chest and back and do chest with tris & back with bi's then i do shoulders with my leg routine. I would just stick to whey, creatine and if you can afford it a little glutamine sometime can be good


----------



## Bengdogg (Apr 14, 2003)

Also you want to be in and out the gym in 45 mins to an hour max i spend a little longer cos i dont rain alone anymore but when i did it was 55mins average including warmup


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

i would say that is good advice, but instead of going for time spent just go for how many sets, thanks to hackski, i work each muscle group with about 4 or 5 excercises, more likely 4 and do warmups at low weigths then worksets of 4-8 on very heavy weigth for about 2 or 3 sets, it works out at about 4 or 5 sets a body part,

and i agree with the above, bengdogg was right when you bench and incline secondary muscles worked are triceps so work them with chest because they are being worked anyway, and many excercises i.e row pull downs and chin ups work biceps and lats and back muscles so they are good to work together anyway your uscles get more rest and more time to grow! i would change your routine every 4 -6 weeks anyway otherwise your body will get stuck in this routine and not grow or get stronger!

eggs are good to eat and so flexible,

also chicken i put chicken in everything

turkey is good,

and i love steak every now and then

i eat alot of tuna too that is good but 3 cans aday you will be sick of it in no time thats where i am now

take 2 protein shakes aday and instead of eating stuff with loadsa rotein in every 3-4 hours, just eat every 3 -4 hours and have at least one big protein meal aday,

and still have 2 protein shakes,

this would be my advice, i would think some people do not aggree but this is my personal opinion hope this helps!


----------



## Bengdogg (Apr 14, 2003)

Agree with robin i just put a time cos thats how long it takes me on average to do my workout. The other night i had tired my legs out completely in 20 mins and went home had doms for 3 days!!! Intense workout


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

hey guys,thanx for the advice,have found it helpful.i don't know what glutamine is though,what is it and where would i get some from?also where's the best place to buy creatine,and what is a reasonable price to expect to pay?do any of u take cod liver oil?i've had some soreness,do u think cod liver oil will help that?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think cod liver oil has Omega-3 fatty acids in it. It is supposed to be good for your joints too.

But on the other post I said I spend 30 minutes per body part. Legs would be the excpetion as there is the quad, front, inner, outer and the hamstring and calves. To work the whole leg might be kindof fetiguing. I do the quads (Front) all by them selves. I do hamstrings on like a bicept day or an off day. You can do calves, forearms and abs every day. All other muscle groups should be done once a week for strength and size. I do 8 sets for chest. I do 12 sets for back. 10 sets for tricepts. 8-10 for bicepts and 12-16 sets for shoulders including traps and rear delt.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by vervefan
> 
> *hey guys,thanx for the advice,have found it helpful.i don't know what glutamine is though,what is it and where would i get some from? *


From http://www.bodyshapersfitness.com/why%20supplement.htm

Glutamine

Glutamine is an amino acid. Amino acids are basically what makes up protein. You have two kind of amino acid in your body. Essential and Non Essential. Essential amino acids are so called because the body can't make them, it has to be supplied with them. Non essential amino acids are mainly produced by the body. Glutamine is non essential, but it is also the most abundant amino acid in the muscles, accounting for 60% of all free aminos. After a workout, your glutamine reserves are extremely low (or at least they should be if you've worked hard enough!). You need to replenish these stores asap! Why? Because it's the main player in the fight against catabolism. It also plays a huge part in growth hormone release. Don't neglect glutamine. It gets little publicity compared to it's more popular cousin creatine, but it is just as important. It also has a cell volumizing affect, reduces protein breakdown and helps guard against over training. Glutamine is a supplement that has many known, and possibly some unknown, benefits.

The cheapest glutamine we do on our site is reflex l-glutamine which you can get in 500g or 250g. The 500g one - http://www.bodyshapersfitness.com/prodView.asp?idproduct=33 - is only £26.99, and since you only take 5g per serving it works out just under 27p a serving (100 servings). I use this glutamine firstly because I like Reflex as all of their supplements are made to ISO90001 standards and secondly as its the best value for money glutamine on the market that I know of.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by vervefan
> 
> *also where's the best place to buy creatine,and what is a reasonable price to expect to pay? *


there are lots of great places online to buy creatine including my own store bodyshapersfitness.com and lorian's protein factory. Most online stores now offer up to 20% off retail price, so it's almost always cheaper to buy online. There are also lots of great creatine products. I like SAN V12 (50svgs for £39.99), because it doesnt cause the water retention that regular creatine does (a side affect I always get from regular creatine). I'm currently trying Dymatize Powertech (£39.99 for 30svgs) which has been pretty good. Creatamax 8000gl by maximuscle is very good also, I think that is around £37.99 for 30svgs on most stores. A quite new one is meta-CEL by Isatori. I got a review submitted to my site for this today actually. Take a look:

http://www.bodyshapersfitness.com/prodReview.asp?idProduct=268

If you do want to have just plain creatine monohydrate, you get a lot more servings for your money but its not absorbed as well by the body. For plain creatine monohydrate, again I'd recommend Reflex's product for both purity and value.

I've been thinking about trying this one myself quite soon. I like the sound of lemonade flavour.....


----------

